# Post Your Reaction Time



## beingforitself (Jun 15, 2009)

http://getyourwebsitehere.com/jswb/rttest01.html

Had a few lame .29x averages, best average of 20ish tries was .270

Mean visual reaction times among young adults should be around 200 milliseconds. I suck.

EDIT: average immediately improved to .218 when I realized that you can press any key on the keyboard rather than clicking. whoops.


----------



## andatude (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 15, average was 0.3328 on my first go. =)

second go and i got a 0.2556 avg!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 15, 2009)

0.221 average...I'm tired.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 15, 2009)

First avg5 was 0.2312. I didn't bother to do more than that.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

.298

I suck at these.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm doing this at 3 in the morning... really tired... almost fell asleep through one, but did manage to get under .3 seconds...


----------



## (X) (Jun 15, 2009)

0.196, but I can do better
0.184

Edit: These are averages


----------



## noblsheep (Jun 15, 2009)

0.194 if i'm staring out to space
around 0.22 if i'm trying too hard


----------



## Ton (Jun 15, 2009)

0.2092 (first try) I am 48


----------



## MrData (Jun 15, 2009)

.177, .177, .208, .217, .176 for an avg of .1903999999999


----------



## TMOY (Jun 15, 2009)

0.203 average using keyboard. I'm 38.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 15, 2009)

.241
Not bad for a first try I guess

But darn! You guys are good!


----------



## TheDuck (Jun 15, 2009)

0.246 as my first attemt - I'am as Ton 48.


----------



## hehehaha! (Jun 15, 2009)

.09 average
8)

ps:kept tapping the spacebar


----------



## Rune (Jun 15, 2009)

0.203 0.203 0.203 0.236 0.187


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess we have found the time/age winner.


----------



## sru (Jun 15, 2009)

My avg was: 0.270


----------



## Rune (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I guess we have found the time/age winner.



Alas, a "fast" brain with slow fingers. (But three 0.203 in a row looks suspicious).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> But three 0.203 in a row looks suspicious.


Yes, the timer isn't quite accurate. I started with 0.4xy because I expected a yellow light before the green, and then I got 0.203 four times in a row.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 14
times:
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU********!! Pressed copy and tall the times went 0 ?? OMG! I'll do it again. Best was 0,158 others a bit over 0,2.. don't remember all.
*doing it again*
0,2282 average now. worse times than before...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

.2774 avg of five
Do you guys actually consider this fun, or are you just comparing?


----------



## coolmission (Jun 15, 2009)

avg: 0.1924

could be worse


----------



## Bill (Jun 15, 2009)

.1854 average of five (.186, .18, .186, .179, .196)

I will be 60 years old in 10 days.


----------



## coinman (Jun 15, 2009)

First avg5 was 0.2656. I'm 44 in a few weeks.
Second try 0.2344 best time 0.203.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

.199,.188,.193,.253,.194
Average .205

I am 21 and had just woken up. Definitely Sub .19 is possible


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jun 15, 2009)

0.2528 ....


----------



## Bid (Jun 15, 2009)

First avg.: 0.200...
I am 17.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 15, 2009)

0.260199999
0.250
0.244


----------



## skarian (Jun 15, 2009)

I got 0.138 think that is the fastest posted so far average is .182


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 15, 2009)

my browser is weird, it reacted way too slow, as in 6 seconds after I pressed

on my other computer I got a 0.366 average though


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 15, 2009)

0.16820000000000002 and I'm a Waffle

the result of caffeine.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 15, 2009)

.2898 But I messed up twice.

.0508 When I CHEATED!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

Avg. of .192


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 15, 2009)

2.0220000000000000002 was my best avg5


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 15, 2009)

0.2378 
17 years old and hopped up on Mountain Dew!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

0.2702 Me and my lameness.
new: 0.23899999999999996

lol nice 3rd: 0.346


----------



## Darshen (Jun 15, 2009)

0.217 1st time average
best time 0.082

Pure luck


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 15, 2009)

0.24020000000000002 lol


----------



## veazer (Jun 15, 2009)

0.221= best average...
best single = 0.115


----------



## Rune (Jun 15, 2009)

A second try:
0.219 0.187 0.203 0.187 0.188
Average 0.1968


----------



## Lofty (Jun 15, 2009)

1.79 is my best single but I can barely average under 3...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 15, 2009)

I cheated and got 0.08.
When I did it for real, I got 0.1752.
Best single, 0.022. I accidentally clicked too early, but it turned green .022 seconds before I clicked.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2009)

0.278 with mouse;
0.2404 with keyboard.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

0.2719999999 etc


----------



## Logan (Jun 15, 2009)

.183 average. I'm 13 (14 on August 6th).


----------



## moogra (Jun 16, 2009)

.238 average


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 16, 2009)

0.198
0.202
0.207
0.175
0.203
Avg = 0.197


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2009)

0.073 unlucky single, I actually saw it before I hit the spacebar.

sub-0.2 when I'm focused, around 0.25 when I'm get bored of waiting. Overall, I think I'm actually a bit faster with the mouse, probably because I don't want to make a loud noise hitting the spacebar.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2009)

0.2752 average and I'm 25


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I got something like .27... but I got a 0.09x once because I was just clicking randomly...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2009)

Average: 0.2318, I'm 14.


----------



## Aub227 (Jun 16, 2009)

.2347 on my second try, and I'm 40 with arthritis.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 16, 2009)

I averaged .26, gosh I feel slow.

Is it true that the fastest possible reaction time for a human is .10 second?


----------



## Shmekekey (Jun 16, 2009)

0.028 0.011 0.035 0.087 0.015

0.035199999999999995 avg :]

I'm 96 years old


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2009)

0.213 0.218 0.215 0.213 0.211

0.214 average (4! years old)


----------

